# Honda HS828



## ristledog

Recently purchased a used HS828 in immaculate condition was it a bad choice or is Honda snowblowers as good as they claim. My driveway is aprox. 300' long and double wide with parking area for 5-6 vehicles. My old Yardman Snowbird 10hp tecumseh 26" cut could not throw far enough if temps were up.


----------



## Rifboy

I have a Honda 1132 and I think it is awesome! I am sure you will love your HS828. Honda engines start easily and the snowblower it self is very much a top of the line machine. Is yours a tracked model or wheel?
Rifboy


----------



## ristledog

Track model .


----------



## Wayne195

Well, give it a try, then you'll know if you like it . I haven't had any firsthand experiance with Honda snowblowers, but if there're as good as my Honda pushmower, you'll love it.


----------



## Rifboy

I read some number of complaints about turning a tracked Honda but I don't understand why. My 5' tall hundred lb wife loves to use our tracked blower (honda 1132)!
It took me about 5 minutes to decide that I love ours. Wouldn't want anything else.
Awesome machine.
Rifboy


----------



## fmil

I love my tracked Honda HS828. Great for throwing snow or nosey neighbors! I recently added the headlight kit to it (Honda part # 06350-768-000AH). I ordered the kit from PartsPak.com.

Here is the link: http://www.partspak.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=329758. My Honda HS828 is running great at night now!


----------



## Kharnn

i got a used hs55, and at first it was hard to turn till i started to turn it while it was driving


----------

